# postal ecu



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi all ive posted of my ecu on my 2.0 jtd ,ill let you know my thoughts when i put it back in .Cost was a major factor for me ,what with just buying the home and all that , the postal was easier for me ,theres some good remappers aruond such as alex from boosters and shaun at paramount performance , so watch this space, i should get it back saturday regards gary.  whoops may be in the wrong forum ,should have been in performance (as if by magic its been moved to performance)


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

*ecu returned*

Hi all i have recieved my ecu back today ,and refitted it .Heres the road test results ,at first didnt really notice until i got it on the open road ,but on pulling on to the motorway i immmediatly felt the increase in power and torque ,i was actually ovver taking and not using my gaerbox so much ,it maintained 65 mph while going up a hill ,im over the moon  well done jason of morebhp regards gary


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: ecu returned*



ozwhit said:


> well done jason of morebhp regards gary


He seems a good guy.

Now the bad news, if you use that performance You Pay for it.

Or so it seems with my 2.0l JTD.

I managed to go from a wheezing 25mpg to a sprightly 20mpg.


----------

